# PSI Variable Speed Midi Lathe Conversion Kit



## rustfever

Great that you have found a variable speed device for your lathe. I would be lost without mine.


----------



## justinwdemoss

I have been looking at this conversion kit since I got my newest Penn State catalogue. All of the reviews on their site say it will work perfectly with my harbor freight lathe. I have only one question, you said in your review that it comes with a step pulley. Does the variable speed still require you to manually change pulleys to get the full range of speeds?

Sorry, second question - does the new motor have enough power to turn bowls up to 9 inch diameter?

Thanks for the review

Justin


----------



## chriswright

Justin, yes, this lathe motor does require a manual change to get the full rang of speeds. Most variable speed mini lathes still require a manual change to get the full range of speeds. Even some full size lathes are the same way (i.e. the PowerMatic and some of the Nova's). I hope this helps. It's a great motor.


----------

